# Autosleeper curtains - help!



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

Just given our "ex" (Nuevo) a final check before putting it on the market & noticed (in the bright March sunshine) that the curtains would benefit from cleaning. Having taken them down, the side ones seem to have plastic header tape & pop-in fasteners. Not seen this before - assume it's OK to dry clean?

Thanks


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Try giving Autosleepers a ring and see what they have to say about whether the curtains can be dry cleaned with this plastic tape.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

I think I'll have to - I was just juggling tasks before work, before it was possible to phone, & hoping someone here would have "been there, done that, before" to save time!


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

*Autosleepers reply*

If anyone else is wondering - the reply I've just received is that they can be washed on a cool cycle - seems safer then using solvents on the tape.

Apparently it's in the handbook, but I couldn't see the info last night!


----------

